# Old school Cross Cut Saw handle source ?



## Dog_River (Oct 8, 2015)

Like the title say I am looking for an Old school Cross Cut Saw handle source ? I have a seen a few online and ordered one but had to return it because the config was wrong.

Any clues ?

Thanks in advance, Dog_River


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 8, 2015)

You can try these guys. I have no personal experience with them.
http://crosscutsaw.com/


----------



## madhatte (Oct 8, 2015)

Note also that handles above blade = eastern style and handles behind and even with blade = western style. Your best option will likely be used from the 'Bay or second-hand stores. Pairs of Disston or Symonds handles usually go for $50-$100 USD depending on condition.


----------



## Dog_River (Oct 8, 2015)

I have tried to do business with these guy's and they quoted me an outrages shipping price, prolly because I'm a Canuck. I bought one of their handles thru a distributor of theirs and it did'nt work for me. I wanted and ordered it "Un-drilled" and you guessed it they shipped it drilled. When I called them back I just got the run around and gave up.

But thanks for the tip. Dog_River



2dogs said:


> You can try these guys. I have no personal experience with them.
> http://crosscutsaw.com/


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 8, 2015)

get a shovel handle or two depending on how many you need. Find an approximate diameter on the handle, and cut to length, drill a hole in the proper place yer done, that is assuming you have the hardware and are just looking for the wood portion.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 8, 2015)

There is also Lehman's the amish type catalog folks, have new saws and hardware for em or Lee Valley/Veritas they may have the right stuff.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Isn't the true old school one just a round stake about a foot long and dropped into a tapered hole? Ours was when I was a kid and it was used to hack out the crucifixion cross by a previous owner.


----------



## Dog_River (Oct 9, 2015)

Lehmans is supplied by http://crosscutsaw.com/. I ordered from Lehmans and I need an un-drilled handle, they sent drilled and did not want to go out of their way and send me what They have in their catalog and I had ordered. I came up empty with Lee Valley as well.



northmanlogging said:


> There is also Lehman's the amish type catalog folks, have new saws and hardware for em or Lee Valley/Veritas they may have the right stuff.





fubar2 said:


> Isn't the true old school one just a round stake about a foot long and dropped into a tapered hole? Ours was when I was a kid and it was used to hack out the crucifixion cross by a previous owner.



I already have this handle. I need the main handle.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh yer talking about the single hand handle... Carpenters saw, with really big teeths.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 9, 2015)

If you have anything left of your old one maybe its time to fetch the scroll saw and router and start from scratch.


----------



## stikine (Oct 9, 2015)

Here are a couple of sites to look over for used handles.
http://www.theaxehole.com/
http://jimscrosscutsaws.com/5001.html


----------



## Dog_River (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is my saw and as you can see I need the main handle.




I will have a look around on these sites Thanks guy's, Dog_River



stikine said:


> Here are a couple of sites to look over for used handles.
> http://www.theaxehole.com/
> http://jimscrosscutsaws.com/5001.html


----------



## slowp (Oct 9, 2015)

You might give this guy a call. https://www.facebook.com/StarlingSaw
He's a local and I can vouch for him except he has a full time job as head filer for that big CA timber company so might be hard to pin down.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 10, 2015)

That dude is the real deal!


----------



## Dog_River (Oct 10, 2015)

I was thinking the same !

I hope he does not mind dealing with a mere mortal like myself. Great tip !!

Thanks, Dog_River 



madhatte said:


> That dude is the real deal!


----------



## slowp (Oct 10, 2015)

madhatte said:


> That dude is the real deal!



For his son's wedding, he made a tiny crosscut saw for them to cut the cake with. He made it out of a piece of band saw and I heard him warning them about it being very sharp.

What a community this is...great timber fallers and saw people....


----------



## AT sawyer (Oct 14, 2015)

I find that most crosscut saw handles can be modified to best suit your personal needs. Hole in your saw too small for the pin? Chainsaw file will fix that. Handle pin too small and gets deformed when you tighten the handle? Drill it out and replace it with a grade 8 bolt. Want a handle hole in a different place? Drill it yourself. Like northmanlogging said, every broken shovel handle has a second life as a saw handle.

However -- Are you looking for what's called a "D-handle" or just another pin-style handle? Either one can be made to work. Your picture showed a one-man saw. If you have basic woodworking skills, these are easy to make.

Home-made D-handle with T-nuts:


----------

